# 2004 Curtis Home-Pro for SALE



## ejdago (Mar 19, 2004)

Bought brand new for my 2002 Toyota Tacoma Dbl Cab in Feb. 2004 and only used 3 times on my 160' driveway for a total of about 12" of snow. Selling the tacoma, but would like to sell the two separately (lots of people like the truck, but have no need for the plow).

Plow is in practically brand new shape and works perfect. Paid $3200 installed. Will Sac. for $2200.

If interested or have questions email me at [email protected]yahoo.com


----------



## ejdago (Mar 19, 2004)

*Also willing to trade for 4x4 ATV*

OF equal value.

[email protected]


----------

